# New yard ideas for mating nucs



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a first try at making some quad mating nuc stands that will use a steel pipe for height.

I'll make them out of pressure treated 2x6's and cedar, I just made the first one out of junk'o 2x6's to see how it went together.

Assembly wasn't bad, seems very stable when sitting on the pipe. I have had about 20 of these 2 3/8" diameter, 6' pipes stored up for a few years now, salvaged. I knew I'd find a use for them one of these days.

I want the top of my bench height to be about 30" for a no sore back, no bending work day. (As much as possible anyway)

I'll be cutting about a foot or so off the pipe, drive it into the ground about 2'- 2/1/2' if ground is soft enough.




























I didn't have a small chunk of pipe to use for fitting yet, so I just did it this way:


















































































My husband is going to walk into the barn tonight and think I've lost my mind

Looks like overkill, but I can use them ether on pipe or on the ground. They have to be able to take possible abuse from wildlife/ livestock, etc. A herd of elk getting spooked would mow them over, but I'd like them to be able to take and an occasional bump here and there. I also want them to last for years, so using pressure treated and cedar and painting them will be a bit of time well spent in the long run.
I use cedar because I have access to economical 24" shorts. 

I'll add a decent sized lag screw on 2 sides so I have something to attach a ratchet strap to.

When I get more done and some set, I will show you how they look.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Some of the craziest ideas you have, Lauri.
When the wind blow.....are they going to spin like a windmill? How soggy is the ground there? Too
heavy in our over saturated ground from the recent rains will tip them over alright.
Are you going to hold both sides down with 2 small cable wires like the tent anchored to the ground?
This reminds me of going camping setting up the tent.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

beepro said:


> Some of the craziest ideas you have, Lauri.
> When the wind blow.....are they going to spin like a windmill? How soggy is the ground there? Too
> heavy in our over saturated ground from the recent rains will tip them over alright.
> Are you going to hold both sides down with 2 small cable wires like the tent anchored to the ground?
> This reminds me of going camping setting up the tent.


Using pipe is not my idea, I wanted to figure out how to make the decks without buying hardware and spending much money. With a lag screw on each side, I can use anything I want to secure the lids.

They might require a set screw to keep them from rotation. Self tapping screws work well, but just pressure on the pipe would do it.

They'll be at least 2' in the ground. No chance of just 'tipping over' because of soft ground. If animals are hard on them, I'll run some electric wire. They have to be straight & plum. or I can't look at them, it will drive me crazy.

Now this yard, this is a little crazy even for me:


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

I like your visitors.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

This was the second year I've been using quads. Next to divided five frame nuc boxes, I like them the best I think. 

I have four half sized deep frames in each section in the quads. 










Currently overwintering a couple of them, not to be greedy, just to see how they do. I overwinter about 50 doubles every winter, thought I'd try 4  

I'll be getting my new FLIR One soon and will show you how they are faring. 

http://www.flir.com/flirone/ios-android/?pi_ad_id=109589575225&gclid=CJTMhsG7q9ECFYQkgQodUykPww

Somebodies still kicking in there.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

That is a lot of mating nucs. Ever wonder why there are 4 legs instead of only 1 in
that pic, hum? If it is working without the worry about strong winds then those would be
single leg stands, right.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

My back likes that idea Lauri. I use 3 pallets stacked atm cause I get them free. Maybe drill the pipe and put a few bolts threw it and the wood to stop the pipe from Spinning?


----------



## AAIndigo (Jun 14, 2015)

Lauri said:


> They might require a set screw to keep them from rotation. Self tapping screws work well, but just pressure on the pipe would do it.
> View attachment 30052


You may want to switch to 1x stock. I would also pre-drill and use a self tapping screw


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmmmm, How about a giant Lazy Susan for the nuc's with a comfortable office chair to work out of and a roller tool rack at your side?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Our winter winds can get up to 60 mph sometime with the rains too.
Without a solid concrete poured in foundation the soggy ground may not hold a top heavy
stand. Even the big redwood tree where a car can go through will crashed under the constant heavy rain fall for weeks. 
Perhaps your snows will give them a solid ground to hold onto but still.


----------



## dave w in virginia (Dec 28, 2016)

Do you think the FLIR will work through the insulation and the 3/4" of wood there? If so, it seems like it would be a good diagnostic tool during the winter. Or maybe on a cool spring day too.


----------



## larrypeterson (Aug 22, 2015)

Lauri,

You might consider a simple flat flange on top of the pipe. The mounting would have to be re-thought but it would be more rigid. It appears to me that the stand would hold up better in wind it it were only about 24 to 30 inches above the ground. You are the most "prolific innovator" I have ever seen. Thank you for sharing your great ideas, both past and present. I wish you well, LP


----------

